# Craigslist car seats



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

I've been looking on my local Craigslist for a bike trailer, and I keep seeing car seats posted. Most of them are expired. I replied to one person with a Marathon (they wanted $150) just to see what condition etc it was in, and after a series of emails found out the DOM was 11/19/2003! I told them it was nearly expired ... they cut the price down to $100.

Anyway. I was thinking of putting together a little blurb to post in the babies/kids section that would have some guidelines for buying a car seat on Craigslist. I know that buying used seats from someone you don't know is a big no-no, but people are always going to do it, and it would be nice if it were a little bit safer. Any input?


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MariesMama* 
I've been looking on my local Craigslist for a bike trailer, and I keep seeing car seats posted. Most of them are expired. I replied to one person with a Marathon (they wanted $150) just to see what condition etc it was in, and after a series of emails found out the DOM was 11/19/2003! I told them it was nearly expired ... they cut the price down to $100.

Anyway. I was thinking of putting together a little blurb to post in the babies/kids section that would have some guidelines for buying a car seat on Craigslist. I know that buying used seats from someone you don't know is a big no-no, but people are always going to do it, and it would be nice if it were a little bit safer. Any input?

Not only that, but I would not buy b/c the majority of the new ones are no doubt stolen. I have two siblings who work at Target and it's a huge problem for them. People sneak up to the doors and run.

Whenever I see a $$$ new Britax in box online and the person has some lame story...I think "stolen"

If you paid $300 bucks for a seat and didn't need it, you'd be returning it lol not trying to sell it for $200 Right?


----------



## Giraffe (Feb 13, 2009)

I email sometimes, but if you post a thing about carseat seafety it will get flagged & removed.







I post the bad ones on a different forum sometimes so that other mamas can email/flag. Sometimes people listen because they honestly didn't know better. Other times I've gotten some really nasty responses.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Giraffe* 
I email sometimes, but if you post a thing about carseat seafety it will get flagged & removed.







I post the bad ones on a different forum sometimes so that other mamas can email/flag. Sometimes people listen because they honestly didn't know better. Other times I've gotten some really nasty responses.

Yep - same here. If you try to criticize any post in the very least, it will get removed. It sucks because there's no telling if these car seats have been through accidents or what sort of condition they are in!!


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

So if I were to flag those posts, would they be removed?

The whole used carseat thing makes me feel like some kind of drug dealer since I'm trying to find a good home for my Roundabout ... *psst* wanna buy a Britax? Good shape, Jessica print ... I'll cut you a deal, only $100. You know you need it...**


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Giraffe* 
I email sometimes, but if you post a thing about carseat seafety it will get flagged & removed.







I post the bad ones on a different forum sometimes so that other mamas can email/flag. Sometimes people listen because they honestly didn't know better. Other times I've gotten some really nasty responses.

Yep. I post about once a week, just with general car seat info and it gets flagged within a half hour.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I see the warning posts get flagged and removed, too.

I'm not sure about flagging old, unsafe car seats, though. It's unlikely that CL would removed those listings.


----------



## Giraffe (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it takes 3 flags to get removed. That's why we post them on another forum. It's easy to get enough people to flag. Unfortunately, they seem to get reposted.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Each CL section has it's own number of flags it takes before an ad is removed. I think most are 3-5 flags though.

That said, if a car seat LOOKS old or I recognize the seat cover as being old (which 99% of the time means the seat itself is old as well), I email the seller and ask for the DOM. If it's expired or near expiring, I give them a gentle heads up with a couple of good links and then the address for where you can recycle car seats free of charge here.


----------



## ravens_mum (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, my lo just hit the 20lb mark at 13mos and I was thinking of checking CL for a car seat, since hers is rear facing only..its the one that comes w/ the Graco Quattro Tour.

How does a car seat "expire" if its not on any recall list and meets today's safety standards? I do understand that you can't trust that its not been through an accident.

My plan had been to check store websites, pick 2 or 3 that I wanted and look for those models on CL.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

car seats expire 6 years (usually... theres a couple that are 5 or 7) after manufacture. its beacuse the plastic breaks down and stuff. i know someone here can explain it much better than me, lol.there should be a sticker somewhere that has that info on it.

as for your little one, check out the true fit.... its a great seat and will keep her rearfacing til 35lbs


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ravens_mum* 
Wow, my lo just hit the 20lb mark at 13mos and I was thinking of checking CL for a car seat, since hers is rear facing only..its the one that comes w/ the Graco Quattro Tour.

How does a car seat "expire" if its not on any recall list and meets today's safety standards? I do understand that you can't trust that its not been through an accident.

My plan had been to check store websites, pick 2 or 3 that I wanted and look for those models on CL.

Yep, car seats expire 6 years from the day it's made. Some manufacturers have different lifespans, but most are 6 years.

When you buy a seat on craigslist, you are trusting a random stranger with your kid's life, basically. You have no way of knowing if it's been crashed, if it's been misused, if the straps have been washed, etc. I wouldn't use a used seat unless it's from someone I'd trust with my kid's life









Also, look at a convertible for your kiddo, since rear-facing is 5 times safer than forward facing. You can pick up a new Cosco Scenera for $40, and if you're looking for more padding the fancier version is the Uptown/Avenue with are about $80. Prices go up from there as weight limits and height limits increase, as well as extra features like infinite adjust harnesses, easy LATCH connectors, built-in lockoffs, rear-facing tethers etc are added.

So, I'd look at the Scenera ($40), the Avenue or Uptown ($80), the Evenflo Triumph Advance ($120), the First Years True Fit ($150), and the Britax Marathon and Boulevard ($260, $299) at Babies-R-Us if you have one, Target if you don't, and go from there


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I saw an old, junked out carseat this morning in the bushes near a pharmacy. (Was on my way to a dental appt w/ the kids.) I thought about cutting the straps but had no scissors. It was the kind w/ the bar that comes down over the child's head. It was in disgusting condition, though. I hope nobody actually thinks it safe to use.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
So, I'd look at the Scenera ($40),

Scenera is now about $55. We purchased one in August for $50. at Target (Walmart had the same price) and Babies R Us had $55. on theirs just 2 weeks ago.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Scenera is now about $55. We purchased one in August for $50. at Target (Walmart had the same price) and Babies R Us had $55. on theirs just 2 weeks ago.


I think they must have come out with a new "edition"/cover, because everywhere around here has the $55 ones, and then a bunch on clearance for forty bucks or less. I just bought one April 1st (the obnoxious pink one) and paid i think $39 at walmart.

Katherine


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

They are on sale this week at Walmart for $40









The newer ones have taller top slots too, which is a plus.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
I think they must have come out with a new "edition"/cover, because everywhere around here has the $55 ones, and then a bunch on clearance for forty bucks or less. I just bought one April 1st (the obnoxious pink one) and paid i think $39 at walmart.

Katherine

Obnoxious pink.









good to know!


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

you know, my bf from college JUST did this - on accident. We haven't spoken too much about carseats for the kiddos sinceh her eldest moved into his Britax (the one I told her to get). Anyways, she just sold it on Craigslist, but he's 5.5 years old! I asked her when it expired and she had no idea. She was feeling so guilty about the whole thing I think she may have emailed the person last night







(she only asked for $60) She's a college educated woman who is truely focused on her children and has ME (a carseat nutjob) for a bf and STILL didn't know. I feel like I have failed!


----------



## ravens_mum (Dec 30, 2008)

Great info here, thanks All. I read the article in the other thread about the advantages of staying rear facing. Here I was all excited about turning her around and how that would add to her car experience.

Safety first tho so I'll be looking at the brands you all recommended and forgetting about a used one.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Well I guess I am my own hypocrite. We bought DD an AO for $100 bucks at BL a couple months ago...she absolutely hates it. Get this: she loves the ugly pink scenera I got for the random fun day w/ my mom. Like, sits in it and laughs and touches the fabric!

But my receipt expired a loong time ago. So guess what's going up on craigslist.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 























Well I guess I am my own hypocrite. We bought DD an AO for $100 bucks at BL a couple months ago...she absolutely hates it. Get this: she loves the ugly pink scenera I got for the random fun day w/ my mom. Like, sits in it and laughs and touches the fabric!

But my receipt expired a loong time ago. So guess what's going up on craigslist.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

This bothers me about Freecycle too. They do post a general warning about baby gear on the lists I've belonged to, but I don't feel that it's adequate at all.

We sold our Radians on craigslist. In the ad I specifically noted the purchase date of the seats, the manufacture date of the seats, the fact they hadn't been in an accident, forward and rear facing limits, etc. We had lots of interest. I didn't feel bad about selling used seats since I felt that we were selling them responsibly.

For seats that have been in an accident, or are that are expired, there is often a market for the fabric cover. It's nice to have an extra one if the original gets poop or puked on and is in the wash.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

We just sold 2 bucket carseats at our garage sale a month ago. $10 a piece. I felt rather guilty for selling them. Kinda like I was "dirty" for selling a used seat.

The Primo Viaggio was in excellent condition, but, expires this coming December. I told the purchaser of the expiration.

The Snugride was only 2 years old, but, the fabric had been recalled. We received the replacement from Graco. No big deal really as it didn't affect the functioning of the seat. But, still it had been RECALLED.

What really amazed me is that the people purchasing the seats could have cared less that the one had been recalled and the other was nearing expiration. Our friends sold an Eddie Bauer bucket that they had with DD1 and that little girl is 5!! Just amazing!


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

I sold my old baby bucket in my garage sale last summer for $1, it was about to expire (or already had?) - but I don't feel bad for a second. The people showed up with a baby in their LAP! I told them the status of the seat, but at least that baby drove away in a carseat strapped in. (probably should have done it myself, but I still maintain it's better than nothing)


----------

